# DISCUSS: Best Central America and Caribbean Skyline



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.jstravelphotos.com/central-america-caribbeans/

When considered part of the unified continental model, it is considered a subcontinent. Central America consists of seven countries: Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Panama. Central America is part of the Mesoamerican biodiversity hotspot, which extends from northern Guatemala through central Panama.[5] It is bordered by Mexico to the north, the Caribbean Sea to the east, the North Pacific Ocean to the west, and Colombia to the south-east, which is also the most southern point of North America.
Central America is an area of 524,000 square kilometers (202,000 sq mi), or almost 0.1% of the Earth's surface. As of 2009, its population was estimated at 41,739,000. It has a density of 77 people per square kilometer.

*Caribbean*

is a region that consists of the Caribbean Sea, its islands (some surrounded by the Caribbean Sea and some bordering both the Caribbean Sea and the North Atlantic Ocean), and the surrounding coasts. The region is southeast of the Gulf of Mexico and the North American mainland, east of Central America, and north of South America


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

Guatemala city


Skyline Ciudad de Guatemala por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

rsan salvador


Panóramica de San Salvador. por Marlon Flores,, en Flickr


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

san jose


San José suburbs, Costa Rica por seaview99, en Flickr

managua









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2529576360/in/photolist-4RwJVw-5dpcYz-d4sQsu-abKZwe/


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

panama city



Panama City skyline por cindybenz, en Flickr

santo domingo


santo domingo por juanelmesl, en Flickr


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

tegucigalpa


Tegucigalpa NigthFall 13 por Gerardo Banegas, en Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

you put a pic of NYC as belize city, lol for a second i was shocked to believe that was belize city


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

sapolio said:


> belize city
> 
> 
> City Skyline por everysingleboard, en Flickr


What the hell, that's *NYC*! :bash:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_Panama City_

Panama City Skyline by Sami T, on Flickr

Preparing to Land by Mr. P de Panama, on Flickr

Skyline by Gijlmar, on Flickr

Panama City Skyline by James Neeley, on Flickr

Panama Skyline by Skept, on Flickr

Panama Skyline from Casco Viejo by TheVangabonds, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Panama City Skyline is with safety the best skyline of central america.


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

*Of course*

Of course Panama will win, but it's a very hot weather there and the people in San Jose and Tegucigalpa are nicer. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605247


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I pick Belize City... 

wow
such skyline









very tall
much height








wow


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

My Top 10:

1- Panama City (8.7)
2- Santo Domingo (5.8)
3- San Jose (5.8)
4- San Juan (5.7)
5- Port of Spain (5.5)
6- Havana (5.2)
7- Guatemala City (4.9)
8- San Salvador (4.8)
9- Managua (4.6)
10-Kingston (4.6)


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I pick Belize City...


*ThatOneGuy*....you are the wisest pony in the entire skyscrapercity....:banana::banana::rock::rock::master::master::


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

San juan, puerto rico


San Juan, Puerto Rico por Doug Churchill, en Flickr


San Juan Morning por Blackthroated Blue, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Panama city wins by very, very far...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Panama by far.... and is the best in Latin America.


----------



## iihn09 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tegus*

Tegucigalpa, Honduras


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Based precisely on what is located within this map, I'd say the top 10 are:

1. Miami
2. Panama City
3. Houston



4. Cartagena
5. Caracas
6. Santo Domingo
7. New Orleans

8. San Juan
9. Havana
10. Tampa


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Port of Spain, T&T*


Panorama View of Port of Spain via the Lady Young by Wendell Stephen Jay Reyes, on Flickr

Island Skyline by ModernDayGilligan, on Flickr

PORT OF SPAIN TRINIDAD&TOBAGO by trini11413, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Panama City*









Panoramica Ciudad de Panama-Reducida by Bernai Velarde, on Flickr


Panama Skyline by chexuhr, on Flickr


Panama Skyline hdr by Insology.com, on Flickr


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


San Juan sky shot by rodgersam, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Havana, Cuba*


Vedado skyline by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Panama City









Panama City skyline by engelhaupt.photo, on Flickr


----------



## stanroca18 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hermosas ciudades


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Havana, Cuba*


Downtown Havana by Archie D'Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## caohoangnam114 (Oct 29, 2015)

it's crazy, and wonderful


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Panama City


Electric blue sky by Alejandro Llanes, on Flickr


Panama's Cinta Costera 3 by Alejandro Llanes, on Flickr


----------



## enobakr (Nov 21, 2015)

good
very nice


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Panama City has an amazing skyline and what's more amazing is that is was built just in the last 10 years.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Panama City


Panama City by Don Gelo, on Flickr


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

*fghj*

sdfghjk


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

sxdcvbhnjm


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

asdfghjk


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

dfghjk


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

sdfghjk


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

dfghj


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

lkjhgvc


----------



## johnplayer438h (Dec 28, 2015)

lkjbv


----------

